# Back hopefully!



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm looking to get back into modeling, I think what did it for me last time when I just stopped was my pure frustration with the P-51 build. I think I'm setting that one aside and when I have a bit more patientce I shall return. Since I have 2 workbenches, I'll put the Do-17 on the smaller one and I'm going to start a new project. Maybe the Lublin? Now that schools almost back, hockey will be slowing down as well as my time being out with friends so I'll have more time to kill here. 

Hopefully I can clear the workbench today and get back into it tomorrow (research blah blah blah). 

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad to see ya back!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bl**dy awesome to see you back wee man!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2012)

Appreciate it guys! Got some stuff moved from the bench, have a few old files I'm looking through from Wojtek about the Lublin!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sometimes it's good to step away, take breath etc., etc...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice to see you back Harry. And the Lublin kite sounds good. But I agree with Jan. Take breath and rest....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2012)

Wurger said:


> Nice to see you back Harry. And the Lublin kite sounds good. But I agree with Jan. Take breath and rest....



Well thats what my summers been, minus hockey for about 4 hours a day, 4 days a week. I've just been lounging and on off days going to the gym


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2012)

As usually a young rushing man.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2012)

Wurger said:


> As usually a young rushing man.



 love taking my time! And doing nothing can be quite fun


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2012)

I see....


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 16, 2012)

I play hockey for an hour and I'm dead!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2012)

I suggest playing chees.... it is not too tiring....


----------



## Rogi (Aug 16, 2012)

Wooo Welcome back


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 16, 2012)

Long time no see Harrison. Welcome back. I look forward to seeing some new builds


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2012)

Good to see you back H.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 16, 2012)

WELCOME BACK HARRISON!!!!!!!!!! You come back and I'll be gone two weeks.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice to have you back Harrison, it's been just to quiet of late even more so with Aaron dropping in and out!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2012)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Long time no see Harrison. Welcome back. I look forward to seeing some new builds



No kidding how ya been?! 

Also thanks guys! Been reading over some PDF's wojtek sent about the Lublin and setting a plan of attack, reading reviews of possible issues etc!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 16, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Nice to have you back Harrison, it's been just to quiet of late even more so with Aaron dropping in and out!!



Vic, if plans don't change, hope to have the Spit under primer tomorrow but will see.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 16, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Vic, if plans don't change, hope to have the Spit under primer tomorrow but will see.



Aaron, I'm not pushing mate, just jesting…………..have fun house sitting and mowing the yard!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome back H!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 16, 2012)

He's back!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks guys! Still have some hockey here and there but its more spread out so I have more time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2012)

G'day Harrison, good to see ya back!


----------

